# Hello from Los Angeles!



## da_ramos (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello!

My name is Daniel.

I'm a lifelong classical pianist and I am currently pursuing my performance & composition degree at a Conservatory here in the LA area.

I also compose (very mediocrely mind you) in my free time, and some film majors picked me up to score their student films.

I own nothing more than a macbook however their department has a ton of great brand-name sample libraries that I get to use. So far my favorite is the Cine-Perc series and Cinematic Strings 2 (which most of my threads will no doubt be about)

My weapon of Choice is Logic Pro X and I have a measly 8gbs of ram. heh

Hello!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome Daniel!
The first step in curing RAM deficiency is joining this community.
Don't worry, we'll have you up and running like a pro in no time.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome Daniel!


----------



## Arnel007 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Daniel! Welcome to VIC community! You are part of a great music community, not to say the best virtual music community, where musicians really help musicians. So, here you won't lack information, advice, ideas or so..! 
Have a good time and enjoy this community! 

Blessings!!!


----------

